# The world largest flag



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The tower has been painted, marquees are up and it looks like they are stitching the flag together on the ground.
I wonder if they have thought about the poor wee man that will have to haul the flag up.

Lets guess who will not be the guest of honour at the unfurling ceremony

Im guessing it wont be me.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The tower has been painted, marquees are up and it looks like they are stitching the flag together on the ground.
> I wonder if they have thought about the poor wee man that will have to haul the flag up.
> 
> Lets guess who will not be the guest of honour at the unfurling ceremony
> ...


 
It was hung with a lot off hoo ha and now it's hanging limp like the tourist industry and filthy dirty. The white is near black.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The tower has been painted, marquees are up and it looks like they are stitching the flag together on the ground.
> I wonder if they have thought about the poor wee man that will have to haul the flag up.
> 
> Lets guess who will not be the guest of honour at the unfurling ceremony
> ...



What'chu talkin' 'bout, Willis?:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> It was hung with a lot off hoo ha and now it's hanging limp like the tourist industry and filthy dirty. The white is near black.




Are you describing the country or the flag


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> What'chu talkin' 'bout, Willis?:confused2:




It is supposed to be the highest flagpole in the world.

I have this wonderful view from my window


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> What'chu talkin' 'bout, Willis?:confused2:


Have a look at the photo gallery here. 

Flagpole sets Guinness book world record - Cairo | Demotix.com

This is dated Nov'11 so by now the flag is most likely in tatters. Anyone got a more recent pic?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Have a look at the photo gallery here.
> 
> Flagpole sets Guinness book world record - Cairo | Demotix.com
> 
> This is dated Nov'11 so by now the flag is most likely in tatters. Anyone got a more recent pic?




I will look out the window and take one now..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Taken 10 minutes ago I had to auto adjust it as the smog made it a bit hazy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have also taken a little video but don't know how to add it here.

but have a look at this photo .. the flagpole is to the left of the bridge, the swimming pool to the right.. I did not need to autoadjust the swimming pool.
There are people swimming


----------

